# Euskara: ñ



## Maths Book

Hola, tengo entendido que la Ñ no existe en euskera, pero me surge la duda con el nombre de la ciudad de Pamplona en euskera, que se dice Iruña. ¿Alguien me puede explicar por qué en ese caso se utiliza la Ñ? Eskerrik asko!


----------



## merquiades

Hola. Parece que sí existe.  Mira aquí:  Aprende vasco, también aquí:
omniglot y pronunciación.


----------



## Outsider

El sonido /ñ/ existe en vasco, aunque (según el sitio de Larry Trask, p.ej.) se escribe muchas veces "in".


----------



## Hulalessar

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basque_alphabet According to this page in English Basque has the letter "ñ".

http://an.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfabeto_vasco Según esta página en Aragonés (si hay en Castellano no la encuentro) el vasco tiene la letra "ñ".


----------



## Agró

Existe, aunque en los dialectos occidentales parece haber preferencia por el dígrafo '-in-'.
El nombre oficial de Pamplona en euskera es Iru*ñ*a o Iru*ñ*ea.


----------



## jmnjmn

Euskaltzaindia: http://www.euskaltzaindia.net/hiztegibatua
HIZTEGI BATUA  (Diccionario unificado).

*ñ* iz. 'euskal alfabetoaren hamabosgarren letra' (ñ, Sus. 'decimoquinta letra del alfabeto vasco'.)

Ejemplos (a vuelapluma): ñabardura, andereño, ikurriña, nimiño...


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Agur.

Sí existe la ñ escrita, aunque, comparando con el resto de léxico, en pocos casos. Comparando.

Ongi izan.

N.


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Agur.

Abundando en la ciudad de Iruña, Iruñea, solo decir que en roncalés es Uruña, Uriña, y siempre con ñ.
Ejemplos:
-Engoxan, Uruñan egon naz. Esta mañana he estado en Iruña.
-Xaz, Uruñako xeietra iriko neskaxe baneki xuan ninden. El pasado año fui a las fiestas de Iruña con unas mueticas del pueblo.

Sin más.

Postdata: Cueva de Santimamiñe, en Kortezubi (Bizkaia).

Olentzero on !

N.


----------



## Penyafort

El sonido /ɲ/ existe en todos los idiomas de la Península. Si ha de escribirse _ñ _como en castellano o con un dígrafo que lo represente, ha sido motivo de discusión en euskera pero también en gallego y en aragonés, donde brega con las soluciones _nh _y _ny_, respectivamente, coincidentes con la portuguesa y la catalana. La brega a menudo conlleva razones políticas o ideológicas, por lo que a veces se entra en terrenos delicados que poco tienen que ver con las tradiciones gráficas históricas.


----------



## Norastorgarlensiu

Agur.

En euskara la ñ la escribimos en algunas palabras, no en los verbos, que en Hegoalde se pronuncia la ñ si anterior va una i, in, pues, pero no se escribe: ginen, zinaten... Y pronuncian giñen, ziñaten. En Iparralde in, se pronuncia, in, no cambia, queda la pronunciación más suave.


----------

